# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Slecht zien met veel licht...

## Chrismo

Ik speel al vanaf mijn 6e jaar (26 jaar dus) volleybal op een redelijk niveau, maar heb sinds kort problemen. Als een bal vanaf de andere kant van het net komt, moet je omhoog kijken waar ook de lampen hangen. 
Ik dacht eerst dat het door een wat mindere trainingsfrequentie kwam, maar schrok best laast bij een training. Ik ZAG de bal namelijk niet goed meer! Als er redelijk veel tegenlicht is zie ik de bal heel slecht of niet. Op het laatste moment zie ik em pas, en ben ik te laat om nog te kunnen corrigeren. Dit uit zich in slecht presteren, wat ik als sportman helemaal niet leuk vind!!

Een poosje geleden heb ik een oogmeting laten doen, maar dar kwam niets uit waaruit zou kunnen blijken dat er wat mis zou zijn. Ook kan ik de gekste dingen op een grote afstand nog goed lezen terwijl andere daar veel moeite mee hebben.

Is dit een bekend probleem of moet ik naar de huisarts? 

Ik baal er zeer goed van, en ook van het feit dat het niet over gaat!





gr Chris

----------


## Sylvia93

hee,

ik zit ookal vanaf mn 6de jaar op volleybal (dus nu bijna 10 jaar)
en dat probleem waar jij het over hebt komt me idd wel bekend voor,
maarr, heb jij dit in iedere sporthal? of alleen als je thuis speelt? 
ik heb dit namelijk wel in sommige hallen, bij ons in de thuishal is niks aan de hand, bij andere hebben ze soms hele felle lampen, die zorgen er idd voor dat je de bal dan bijna nieteens meer kunt zien,

en je hebt al een oogmeting laten doen, en daaruit kwam dat er niks aan de hand was, dus ik denk toch dat het aan de felheid van de lampen ligt, iig moet je maar even laten weten of je het in elke hal hebt of in bepaalde hallen...

gr

----------


## Chrismo

Ik heb het in de ene hal meer als in de andere. Maar het wordt wel steeds erger heb ik het idee.




gr Chrimso

----------


## Sylvia93

hmm okee, het zou idd aan de felheid van de lampen kunnen liggen, heb je het de hele wedstrijd lang? of is het in het begin erger dan wanneer je bijna klaar bent? meestal halverwege de wedstrijd/training zouden je ogen wel gewend moeten zijn aan de lampen en moet het minder worden.

maar eerlijk gezegd weet ik nou ook niet precies waardoor het komt, ik heb er iig wel vaker mensen over gehoord, o.a. teamleden, en ikzelf heb er ook wel eens last van (al moet ik wel zeggen dat het de laatste tijd wel meevalt) 
en toch blijft het best raar omdat er niks mis met je ogen is...

----------


## Atleet

Ff naar de oogarts gaan. Heb jij verder nog klachten ondertiteling een beetje dubbel zien? Met 1 of beide ogen

----------

